# Smilies



## Cerberus87 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've noticed that people here seldom use emoticons and I think it's for a good reason... Our current ones don't look very nice! They're too small.

I like funny smilies so this is a feature I definitely miss in this forum. Would there be any interest in replacing our current smilies with better ones?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 8, 2012)

I believe that the reason for the terrible-looking emoticons is to discourage their use, actually.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Apr 8, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> I believe that the reason for the terrible-looking emoticons is to discourage their use, actually.


It's very possible. I heard cluttering the posts with smilies wastes bandwidth. Also some people like using winks in an annoying way.


----------



## .... (Apr 8, 2012)

See this.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 9, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> It's very possible. I heard cluttering the posts with smilies wastes bandwidth. Also some people like using winks in an annoying way.


it actually shouldn't change it significantly given caching happens. not when considering all the other images that are displayed, anyway.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 9, 2012)

Especially when you can do stuff like this!

:)
:(
;)
:'(
X)
XD
8(

...etc.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah, I agree. Personally, -_-, :D, :3, :c, >:D, D:< and D:  are all I need to express my emotions. Smilies are very distracting, especially animated ones.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 9, 2012)

TCoD, if I remember right, has never been really big on smilies anyway. (There was that time... nah)


----------



## Datura (Apr 9, 2012)

Bring back awkward winking face and we'll talk.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 9, 2012)

-~•

?


----------



## surskitty (Apr 9, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> They're too small.


They're the same size as the text around them.

I much prefer text smilies to image ones anyway.


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, if they were bigger, they'd throw off the line they're in and you'd get this awkward gap.  That's why they're tiny; the ugliness is just a side-effect.

EDIT: Besides, I don't see how they're ugly. o_O


----------



## norblarchoop (Apr 18, 2012)

If people want smilies, here is a guide to several different ones using text.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Scapler/emoticons


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 18, 2012)

*Massive nostalgia for the 'I Come From the Mountains' Alien-Face*


----------



## -Chris- (May 6, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> *Massive nostalgia for the 'I Come From the Mountains' Alien-Face*


Yes!

I just spent quite a bit of time looking for the Mew's Hangout EZ Board, and it doesn't seem to exist anymore.  How sad.


----------

